# Need a discontinued Moen Tub Diviter Spout



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I might find a Moen 3801W tub diverter spout? Color Glacier.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Can anyone tell me where I might find a Moen 3801W tub diverter spout? Color Glacier.


 


How did you find PlumbingZone.com? Google What is your Plumbing related field/trade: *Handyman *

*GET OUT, NOW*
*LEAVE*​ 
*CAN'T YOU READ?*

******!*​


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

